# how to revert my 'stretched' screen display?



## Zukias (Oct 1, 2009)

One day when i logged on my laptop screen display became stretched and i hate it, for example what was originally square will now appear rectangle as it has been stretched width ways, how can i revert this change? 
any help appreciated


----------



## onewolf (May 27, 2005)

Right click your desktop, personalize, desktop background, then look at the options at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Zukias (Oct 1, 2009)

its not just the desktop background, its the whole screen display, everything, internet browsers appear stretched too, your suggested solution doesn't solve it, thanks anyway though


----------



## onewolf (May 27, 2005)

In that case, try right clicking desktop, personalize, display settings and change the resolution to one that looks right.


----------



## Zukias (Oct 1, 2009)

onewolf said:


> In that case, try right clicking desktop, personalize, display settings and change the resolution to one that looks right.


thanks thats fixed it :smile:


----------

